# LAPD Uniforms



## speedracer

I command the Planning and Research Division of my agency and have been given the assignment of implementing a uniform change for our department (800 sworn). We have decided on LAPD Blue and I want the uniform as dark as possible. LAPD wears a very dark blue and I want to mirror that. I really need to find someone that can tell me the specific uniform they are permitted to wear (brand, blend, etc).

I am finding that different "LAPD Blue" stock uniforms look different shades. Any help is appreciated. My e-mail is: speedracr88 AT yahoo.com

I am also interested in any other agencies that may wear the LAPD Blue. What do you like, not like. What would you recommend?

Thanks


----------



## topcop14

My department wears the flyingcross LAPD Blue shirts. The pants are just regular dark navy wool blend police uniform pants. I like the Blaurer brand pants the crease is glued in.
They seem to hold up well.


----------



## Mitpo62

Blauer all the way brother; they hold up very well.


----------



## speedracer

I hear a lot of good things about Flying Cross and Elbeco. Any thoughts?


----------



## Finding Nemo

I am a former LAPD officer.. I just happen to have some of my old uniforms in my closet.....Elbeco is the brand that LAPD uses, ast least thats what I had from 1996-2000.

LAPRAAC is the "official" uniform shop and they have their own clothing with LAPRAAC on the tag.....

hope this helps...


----------



## speedracer

it does help. Are the uniforms all 100% wool or is there another blend authorized? Thanks


----------



## Irishlacop

I am current LAPD and we do use Elbeco and Flying Cross for our shirts and pants. They are 100 % wool, of course dry clean only. Please what ever you do, don't have your officers wear those god awful polo shirts for a uniform shirt. It looks unprofessional and cheap.

I have to say we are a sharp looking department. We only have three types of uniforms (short sleeve, long sleeve, bike uniform). Unlike the LA County Sheriffs who have about 10 different uniforms. 

take care and good luck.


----------



## speedracer

Polos are definitely out. 100% wool is rarely worn here in the midwest. Does LAPD allow any other Poly/Wool Blends? Thanks again


----------



## Irishlacop

Negative on the poly/wool blend............

Hey Finding Nemo, what divisions did you work out here?


----------



## reno911_2004

The Horace Small "navy" uniform pants are mighty dark, and hold up very well.


----------



## Macop

I like the ten different stlye uniforms, its nice to have different uniform designs as long all of them are to a set standard. Especially if you are doing a different assignment.


----------



## Finding Nemo

Irishlacop";p="58367 said:


> Negative on the poly/wool blend............
> 
> Hey Finding Nemo, what divisions did you work out here?


I sent you a pm if you did not get it...

I was a boot in VNYS
wheeled to WLA, transferred to NHWD, and finished up at VTD.

how about you?


----------



## SeaIrv

how come LAPD uniforms dont have patches on the sleeves ?


----------



## LA Copper

SeaIrv";p="58868 said:


> how come LAPD uniforms dont have patches on the sleeves ?


That's a very good question. I've never actually heard a "real" explanation. It's been that way since the 60's at least. Regular patrol officers don't wear them. Our traffic divisions do wear them. There are also some specialized divisions that wear them also. I know we are one of the few around the country that don't wear patches. We're just different, I guess.


----------



## Irishlacop

Our badge is the symbol that we use instead of patches. It is probably the most copied badge in the country? But we have the original.


----------



## speedracer

After speaking to the companies, we are actually looking at 100% Wool. Can some of you tell me about that uniform. How does it look? What does it cost? Are there any issues I need to be aware of? Thanks


----------

